# What trailer!!!!!!!!!!



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I know that the X Trail can only pull 1500lbs and that is using a Class 1 with 1-7/8" ball. From what I see, I can only tow a 4x4 trailer. However, I want to tow a 4x6 trailer and that is a 2" ball. I installed my hitch last year suited for 1 7/8" ball. Are there any concerns? Can I install a 2" ball? (It will fit)

For every one out there, I will abide to the engineering weight specifications (towing that is) for the X Trail and not what the trailer can do.

Now, I have seen a couple of utility manufacturers near the GTA and I like the Snowbear, but I also see the Hyland and Lifeline. Hyland is made near by, but when I go on their website, I can't obtain information. As for the Lifeline, I like the collapsible type trailer.

Can I hear opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Are Canadain X Trails different to UK ones...mine can pull a maximum of 2000Kg with a braked trailer ( and has done regularly - a 960Kg horse box and 2 x 16 hand horses).


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I regularly tow an ATV (or snowmobile) on my 4' x 8' Snowbear with no problems.
You can hardly notice it behind the XT.

I like the Snowbear. Just make sure you give it a spray of rustcheck yearly to keep the frame looking good. Mine still looks new after 4 years. Bearings still seem fine too, but I may replace them for preventive maintenance.

If money is no concern, go with a galvanized trailer, especially if you are towing during the winter. Canadian winter road salt can be nasty on a trailers finish!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I use a 4x6 trailer as well for transporting rubbish when I clean around the house and backyard. It all depends what you gonna load this trailer with I guess


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

I have a stirling galvanized 5 X7 trailer adjustable to 5 X8
using a 2" ball with no problems
Just don't overload the trailer
Stirling Trailers - For the Long Run


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I basically have the class 1 hitch; however then, I should either change the hitch or change the ball or change the coupler. But I need a 4x6 trailer, so I may have botched it up by installing the Class 1 hitch.

By the way, how is the transmission with pulling your trailer?


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

Just change the ball if you always tow the same trailer.
I carry both sizes but generally use the 2"
towing does not bother the transmission but I notice it
shifts earlier while towing loaded. Unloaded you do not know it is there


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Are you sure it's only 1500 lbs? The manual and sales booklet both say 2000 lbs. I have a 4 x 8 utility trailer. I have no trouble towing it, like damon said, just change the ball.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Xtrailguy said:


> I regularly tow an ATV (or snowmobile) on my 4' x 8' Snowbear with no problems.
> You can hardly notice it behind the XT.
> 
> I like the Snowbear. Just make sure you give it a spray of rustcheck yearly to keep the frame looking good. Mine still looks new after 4 years. Bearings still seem fine too, but I may replace them for preventive maintenance.
> ...


I think I have the same trailer. I bought it from Home depot. I have loaded it with a yard of top soil, with gravel, and had it heaping with firewood. I also load it full of camping gear 8 or 10 times a year. I honestly think that it is the best money I have spent since I bought my Nissan. 

By the way, aside from the topsoil which was wet, the X Trail handled all the loads with no problems.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks folks for the gret advise!


----------

